

"Spy On Us Equally" - Startup to NSA - ckarltorp
http://blog.zerply.com/post/52626645914/nsa-refuses-to-monitor-zerplys-database

======
johnnyg
I know this is intended to be a clever marketing thing (and it is pretty
clever) but please don't. It is well off color relative to the importance of
the issue.

"Spy on us equally" and "he's defecting to China" are the two emerging ways
pro-NSA people are spinning this thing. Don't fuel them.

------
ajwinn
Just two serious reactions!? Come on people! We want to see a flame war
apocalypse and we'll never get there at this rate! Surely there must be some
deep seeded angst-ridden phrases you've been saving up for a rainy day! Now's
the time to use them! :) I'm thinking of phrases like "the nerve!" and maybe
"freedom isn't free. live free, die hard (TM)" and "this is no laughing
matter", etc.

Also, NSA, if you're listening (and, let's face it, that's your thing) - I'm
going to need a cell room with WiFi - is that ok?

------
xtrumanx
Quick question; what's the flag link do? Because I don't have enough karma to
downvote this link but I feel I need to do something to save others the time
of having to read this.

No disrespect to zerply. I'm sure there are other corners of the internet
where this link would be appropriate but it just feels woefully out of place
here on HN.

~~~
cleverjake
flagging == downvote, essentially.

